# how popular is Isla (UK)



## pixie p

Have been thinking of baby names and we are staying team yellow but i really like the name Isla for a girl but I was just wondering how popular this is or is becoming? Anybody know or heard of it loads?


----------



## Bub

I'm in Kent and only know of one toddler, I go to quite a few baby groups, lilah is more popular here hth x


----------



## smellie_melli

Me and DH couldn't agree on a name-I loved really "out there" names and my DH preferred the more traditional. I REALLY didn't want a "popular" name or to be one of many at school.

We agreed on Isla but then I realised how increasingly common it was becoming. My fears were lessened a little when I looked on the top 100 names and although it was there it was way down.

However, soon after her birth many people said "Oh yes my XXX has just called their daughter Isla!". It was made worse on a shopping visit to our nearest big city and we encountered 3 Islas in about 10 minutes!

For a little while I admit I thought we might have made a mistake ( and even looked at how easy it was to change her birth certificate lol!)

But do know what....something happened and Isla suddenly was Isla iykwim. I realised I loved then name, it suited her and I really didn't care if there were 100s of others called the same..it was MY daughter's name.

So (and this goes for any name) if you like it and you want it for your LO, go for it. YOU will only have one child with that name and that's what is important :happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Isla is a beautiful name. ;)


----------



## discoclare

Isla is lovely, it's one of my DD middle names. One of my friends had a little girl 11 days after me and called her Isla.
In England and Wales in 2009 it was the 30th most popular name for baby girls (2010 data not out yet) with 1908 registrations.


----------



## Ali90

It is very pretty. Its not a name I have come across and I work in a profession that has contact with newborns. I wouldn't say it was too popular. Also if its a name you love then go for it!


----------



## lissaw

I love Isla its one of our names. Isla Catherine


----------



## peaches1978

I know 1 isla, its a beautiful name xxx


----------



## pixie p

Thank you all for your reply's! We really do love it and don't think i will be able to settle for anything else now as i was taken with it instantly, its such a pretty name!

I think it will def be Isla if we have a girl...... popular or not! :)


----------



## Banana10

Since I was about 14yrs old I've loved the name Isla! I'm 33 now and expecting baby #1 in August, if we have a girl she will be Isla Josephine - she always has been!! Just so stuck on boys names!


----------



## fishface

Isla is becoming more popular, it's such a beautiful name. We love the name Layla, which is also becoming more popular which did put me off at first. But there is no other name that compares for us, so we're ignoring the popularity and going for it.


----------



## fluffpuffin

I (obviously) love the name ;) - I haven't encountered many isla's since she's been born either.


----------



## Taylorr

My daughter is called Isla Mae and I dont know anyone else with the name xx


----------



## KateyCakes

I've not met an Isla so we used it as our daughters middle name.. I think it's beautiful! :flower:


----------



## Bexxx

It's quite popular up here, BUT that shouldn't matter, if you like the name, go for it :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMalowey

I also love the name Isla but my nan made the comment that if we put it with our surname (simpson) it would sound like a place. Isla Simpson, like the island of simpson lol x


----------



## hedgehog394

I think it is becoming increasingly popular.I know of two friends who have named their babies Isla in the last few years. I always wanted an unusual name for my son but chose Jack which was the no one name at the time and is still very popular. However I am glad I chose it as it really suits him. Also you can always chose a slightly more unusual middle name.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I know of 5 girls under 3 called Isla within a 2mile radius. Very popular here now. I reckon by end of 2011 it will be top or near the top.


----------



## mummy.wannabe

im in hertfordshire uk and i think its becoming very popular but i absolutely love it xx


----------



## Avalanche

There are 3 Isla's on my street, but then the River Isla runs near here.


----------



## Evie81

Isla is a beautiful name. 


Like Isla Fisher (Who happens to be the partner of the guy who plays Borat) lol


----------



## buttons1

I think it is becoming more popular I know 3 babies called it born recently


----------



## kpr1985

My youngest is Isla Grace Eleanor (16/04/2010). Its a gorgeous name and shes the only one i know of in my town...


----------



## Gemz01

I think Isla is a gorgeous name and it was in my top three after Wedding Crashers (Isla Fisher) which I guess is when everyone else took notice of it (dontcha' hate when that happens!) the same thing happened with Ava - I love old movies (Ava Gardner) was my fav actress and I loved it for years, then you get pregnant and suddenly your beloved names poular, sooo annoying. Id say still go for it, if you love it that wont change however many you come across.


----------



## AimeeM

I love it but I like it more spelt Ayla. There was a song out years ago which called Ayla and I loved the name from that. It is coming more popular but nice names always will.


----------



## Kayles1/8/08

i have a little cousin isla but is now living in autrailia and my friends friend is called isla..this is the only two people i know called this! its a lovely name cant say where im from its THAT common! i had same problem with my first daughter being called eiva (eva) when i named her it seemed like every baby born afterwards was called the same so glad i done a bit of a different spelling though lol.. x:thumbup:


----------

